# What bait to use near Gulf Power Company Power Plant



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I was doing some off road cycling and walked east where I knew I would run into water. Found a nice little spot within sight of the power plant. It's a little offshoot of the river, not the main river itself. Its got lots of stumps, dark water, lots of overhanging trees and some lilly pads, grass, etc. Im wondering what I could catch here and want to go armed with the right bait.

Ive been getting accustomed to saltwater fishing these last few months and now its time to get some freshwater under my belt.

a-First, I assume this is freshwater and not brackish that far up.

b-What would you expect to catch here assuming you had the right bait. Bass? Bream? Catfish?

c-What natural and artificial should I go armed with. Most of my stuff is saltwater oriented. Ive got some stingray grubs, various doas shrimp and gulp shrimp, some gulp jerk shads, some some spinner baits, gold spoon, popping corks and the usual plain old hook and bobber. Would like to use some of this if possible but willing to spend a few bucks.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

:sleeping


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that area, but if it is in fact freshwater guess what? You can expect freshwater fish of the species natural to the area.

Bass..1,000's different baits. I like artificial worms. Live bait as in bream, etc.

Bream..Live worms, crickets, and top water bugs especially in the summer months when they are on top. Hell you can chum them to the top using bread.

Catfish..:sick but for those that like them, cut bait, hot dogs, livers....list goes on and on.

Crappie...minnows (tight line or under cork, crappie jigs, small Betts


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I dont know for sure which is why I asked, Thanks for the tips


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

using what you said you already have, I would try a jerk shad (weightless) and a spinner bait. spendin a lil money, if it is that swampy and deserted, i would try a topwater frog. worm slow on the bottom or a top water rapala floater (f-7 model) in silver black would be another good chouce. Let us know how it turns out:letsdrink


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I dont know how big an area you are refereing to but dont forget weve had alot of ran and this spot may be normally justa wet spot. If it does hold water year round and has river access, the depth is going to be the determining factor it may be like two feet deep.If its not and Iwere running with the bare essentials, this is what I'd take. Light action or medium light action spinning rod, 6-8lb test with extra line.You can throw every thing with that as opposed to a bait caster. I'd take some 6.5"berkly power worms, black and or purple, try them with and without bullet weight (1/4 oz),3 and 4size worm hooks.Small top poppers, couple of completely opposite colors.Smaller sized weedless spinner baits, and believe it or not, a fire tiger roster tail in line spinner may surprise you, snags easy though. Last but not least,small black and silver floating rapala. I assume you will be walking or riding in. All this can be easily carried in backpack. Try some or all. Or you could take a bait caster and a couple bags of power worms and try for a bass or bowfin. Oh yeah, if you try the roster tail, use a small swivel (line twist). Good luck.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I think its over my head deep at least, I waded out a little bit and it dropped off quick. I havent made it out there yet because of the weather, but hope to this week


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Believe it or not when the barges are in there, I use to fish around them w/ wigglers/crickets/shrimp.....I use to catch everything...bass/bream/trout/croaker/and a few flounder....If its a creek running into the river, I'd just think freshwater species....Normal topwater/plastics/spinners would do it....:letsdrink


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would try a beetlespin. Ive usedit in ponds along the river and caught bass, bream, and warmouths on it. I would take some crickets too.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

It will probally hold some nice bream, try crickets first.

A small buzzbait will let you know about the bass, at the right

time they will eat it up...Let me know if you run out of crickets

so I can bring some to finish feeding the bream.....


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

you can catch catfish with some stinky bait or chicken livers. get a fishnet cloth material and tie a string to it and send it out in the water. this helps attract catfish. then tie on a chicken liver and have fun. you can also use dead shrimp. or you can pick up a bucket of worms and catch whatever.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, whenever you make it out, whatever you decide to use, let us know if it worked. Good luck!


----------

